# 23 Inch cutthroat



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Only real men where such hats...and catch such fish! This was a nice cutty I caught up at renegade last weekend. Pretty cold day!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW!!! NICE FISH and of course a nice hat


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice fish, comrade.  

I used to have one of those hats. Was dang mad when I lost it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 4, 2009)

Dang, my wife says that size doesn't matter, but obviously the bigger the hat the bigger the fish. I need to go shopping for a new hat. Good job. That cut looks good but it would even look better warming itself on a cedar plank on my grill. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Where's the fish? I can't see anything but that unGodly large hairy hat! :lol:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I think I saw an ad in the trading section, I bet there is an EVIL cat that would make a hat like that :twisted:


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Personally I dig the hat. Those are so warm and comfortable! Don't knock it till you try it!  but seriously nice fish!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

That hat is legite. I got it at a flea market up in northern russia. It's artic fox.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Right on! Nice fishy 8)


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Both are Legit, and AWESOME! (especially the fish=D)


----------

